# Filtre MAC ?



## YellowSubMarine83 (21 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous et bonne année (je ne me suis pas connecté depuis)

Voilà, j'ai une petite question  : 

Qu'est-ce qu'un filtre MAC?

C'est un vendeur de chez Apple qui me l'a conseillé pour remplacer la clé WEP. C'est plus sécurisant.

Mais, moi, je veux bien mais on commence par quoi? 

Si certains on fait l'experience, merci de vos conseils!

à plus


----------



## Phobos028 (21 Janvier 2006)

Salut, c'est un filtre des adresses physiques des équipements de ton réseau, ça permet de n'accepter que les équipements que tu souhaites.

C'est contraignant car tu dois faire des manips à chaque ajout sur le réseau et surtout ça n'a rien de sécurisant, car c'est très facile de changer cette adresse physique, en général il vaut mieux le coupler à la clé wep, même si celle-ci aussi est crackable, c'est bien plus difficile, si tu peux utiliser le cryptage wpa, fais-le


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (22 Janvier 2006)

Mouais! WPA! Je ne sais pas si ma Livebox va accepter ça?

Lors de ma connection internet je n'ai qu'une "bête" "WEP Personnal". Et ce n'est pas facile de la raccorder au réseau Airport. J'en ai bavé ! D'ailleurs j'ai viré la clé WEP. 

Je peux me le permettre je n'ai personne autour de ma maison 

Je jette un oeil.


----------



## Anabys (22 Janvier 2006)

La LiveBox supporte le WPA très bien (à paramétrer dans l'interface d'administration), et filtre les adresses MAC par défaut (le "mode association" te permettant d'ajouter un nouveau périphérique dans la liste de ceux qui seront acceptés).


----------

